# my first rockwall



## dosngo (Jun 28, 2011)

not the best but first time at building one


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 28, 2011)

I admire all you creative designer/builders  well done
and thanx for sharing 
C


----------



## dosngo (Jun 28, 2011)

my female chevy checking out new enclosure and rockwall

isnt the best wall i guess but is first time 

whats everyone else think ?

any tips ?



CrystalMoon said:


> I admire all you creative designer/builders  well done
> and thanx for sharing
> C



thanx your most welcome


----------



## Jewyy95 (Jun 28, 2011)

nie, but what are yu doing for the rest thats left plain?


----------



## tyhe007 (Jun 28, 2011)

Not bad looking beardy you got there


----------



## dosngo (Jun 28, 2011)

Jewyy95 said:


> nie, but what are yu doing for the rest thats left plain?



enclosure is still being finished off so still has substrate to go in which is washed beach sand ... 2 big bluestone rocks ( 1 being basking spot) and also driftwood branch going in aswell ( not going overboard as want it to look good but with low maintaining ) more fancy = more work cleaning


----------



## tyhe007 (Jun 28, 2011)

What sort of Herps will you be having in there ?


----------



## dosngo (Jun 28, 2011)

tyhe007 said:


> What sort of Herps will you be having in there ?



it is for chevy and her new female house mate that is coming after winter ( so 2 female bearded dragons) is 4footx2footx2foot


----------



## tyhe007 (Jun 28, 2011)

ah ok with the beardys stinking turds will it be hard to clean you reckon ?


----------



## dosngo (Jun 28, 2011)

enclosure is melamine and with the sand makes it easy as ya just turf out crap with some of the sand along with it


----------



## tyhe007 (Jun 28, 2011)

ok thats fair enough I use bark 

Its a bit hard to claen but works great


----------



## dosngo (Jun 28, 2011)

i was going to use mulch as i work as a arborist but a mate put me onto using sand and i find it works well

not using it with sons baby though as can cause compaction i have read so just got newspaper with in Benders tank as he is so small


----------

